# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ بكر عبد الله أبو زيد -يرحمه الله-

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الشيخ بكر عبد الله أبو زيد -يرحمه الله-


هو بكر بن عبد  الله أبو زيد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بكر بن عثمان بن  يحيى بن غيهب بن  محمد، ينتهي نسبه إلى بني زيد الأعلى، وهو زيد بن سويد بن  زيد بن سويد بن  زيد بن حرام بن سويد بن زيد القضاعي، من قبيلة بني زيد  القضاعية المشهورة  في حاضرة الوشم، وعالية نجد، وفيها ولد عام 1365هـ.
 حياته العلمية

درس في الكتاب  حتى الصف الثاني الابتدائي، ثم انتقل إلى الرياض عام  1375هـ، وفيها واصل  دراسته الابتدائية، ثم المعهد العلمي، ثم كلية الشريعة،  حتى تخرج عام  87/1388هـ من كلية الشريعة بالرياض منتسبا، وكان ترتيبه  الأول.
وفي عام 1384هـ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة فعمل أمينا للمكتبة العامة بالجامعة الإسلامية.
وكان بجانب دراسته النظامية يلازم حلق عدد من المشايخ في الرياض ومكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة.
ففي الرياض أخذ  علم الميقات من الشيخ القاضي صالح بن مطلق، وقرأ  عليه خمسا وعشرين مقامة  من مقامات الحريري، وكان – رحمه الله – يحفظها، وفي  الفقه: زاد المستنقع  للحجاوي، كتاب البيوع فقط.
وفي مكة قرأ  على سماحة شيخه، الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز  كتاب الحج، من  "المنتقى" للمجد ابن تيمية، في حج عام 1385هـ، بالمسجد  الحرام.
وأجازه المدرس بالمسجد الحرام الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان، إجازة مكتوبة بخطه لجميع كتب السنة.
وفي المدينة  قرأ على سماحة شيخه الشيخ ابن باز في "فتتح الباري"  و"بلوغ المرام" وعددا  من الرسائل في الفقه والتوحيد والحديث في بيته، إذ  لامه نحو سنتين وأجازه.
ولازم سماحة  شيخه الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي نحو عشر سنين، منذ  انتقل إلى المدينة  المنورة، حتى توفى الشيخ في حج عام 1393هـ، - رحمه الله  تعالى – فقرأ عليه  في تفسيره "أضواء البيان"، ورسالته "آداب البحث  والمناظرة" وانفرد بأخذ  علم النسب عنه، فقرأ عليه "القصد والأمم" لابن عبد  البر، وبعض "الأنباه"  لابن عبد البر أيضا، وقرأ عليه بعض الرسائل، وله معه  مباحثات واستفادات،  ولديه نحو عشرين إجازة من علماء الحرمين والرياض  والمغرب والشام والهند  وإفريقيا وغيرها، وقد جمعها في ثبت المستقبل
وفي عام  1399هـ/1400هـ، درس في المعهد العالي للقضاء منتسبا، فنال  شهادة العالمية  (الماجستير)، وفي عام 1403هـ تحصل على شهادة العالمية  العالية  (الدكتوراه).
 حياته العملية

لما تخرج الشيخ  من كلية الشريعة في عام 87هـ/1388هـ اختير للقضاء في  مدينة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم فصدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه في القضاء في  المدينة المنورة،  فاستمر في قضائها حتى عام 1400هـ.
وفي عام 1390هـ عين مدرسا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستمر حتى عام 1400هـ.
وفي عام 1391هـ صدر أمر ملكي بتعيينه إماما وخطيبا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستمر حتى مطلع عام 1396هـ.
وفي عام 1400هـ  اختير وكيلا عاما لوزارة العدل، فصدر قرار مجلس  الوزراء بذلك، واستمر حتى  نهاية عام 1412هـ، وفيه صدر أمر ملكي كريم  بتعيينه بالمرتبة الممتازة،  عضوا في لجنة الفتوى، وهيئة كبار العلماء.
وفي عام 1405هـ  صدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه ممثلا للمملكة في مجمع  الفقه الإسلامي الدولي،  المنبثق عن منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، واختير رئيسا  للمجمع.
وفي عام 1406هـ  عين عضوا في المجمع الفقهي برابطة العالم الإسلامي،  وكانت له في أثناء  ذلك مشاركة في عدد من اللجان والمؤتمرات داخل المملكة  وخارجها، ودرس في  المعهد العالي للقضاء، وفي الدراسات العليا في كلية  الشريعة بالرياض.
 مؤلفاته

وله مشاركة في التأليف في الحديث والفقه واللغة والمعارف العامة، طبع منها ما يأتي:
أولا: في الفقه

1- فقه القضايا المعاصرة (فقه النوازل) ثلاثة مجلدات فيها خمس عشرة قضية فقهية مستجدة في خمس عشرة رسالة.
التقنين  والإلزام، المواضعة في الاصطلاح، أجهزة الإنعاش وعلامة  الوفاة، طفل  الأنابيب، خطاب الضمان البنكي، الحساب الفلكي، البوصلة،  التأمين، التشريح  وزراعة الأعضاء، تغريب الألقاب العلمية، بطاقة الائتمان،  بطاقة التخفيض،  اليوبيل، المثامنة في العقار، التمثيل.
2- التقريب لعلوم ابن القيم (مجلد).
3- الحدود والتعزيرات (مجلد).
4- الجناية على النفس وما دونها (مجلد).
5- اختيارات ابن تيمية، للبرهان ابن القيم (تحقيق).
6- حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية (مجلد).
7- معجم المناهي اللفظية (مجلد).
8- لا جديد في أحكام الصلاة.
9- تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين.
10- التعالم.
11- حلية طالب العلم.
12- آداب طالب الحديث من الجامع للخطيب.
13- الرقابة على التراث.
14- تسمية المولود.
15- أدب الهاتف.
16- الفرق بين حد الثوب والأزرة.
17- أذكار طرفي النهار.
18- المدخل المفصل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل (مجلدان).
19- البلغة في فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، للفخر ابن تيمية (مجلد، تحقيق)؟
20- فتوى السائل عن مهمات المسائل.
ثانياً.. في الحديث وعلومه

التأصيل لأصول التخريج وقواعد الجرح والتعديل، ثلاث مجلدات، طبع منها الأول.
معرفة النسخ والصحف الحديثة.
التحديث بما لا يصح فيه حديث.
الجد الحثيث في معرفة ما ليس بحديث للغزي.
الأجزاء الحديثية (مجلد)، فيه خمس رسائل هي:
مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن الكريم، جزء.
نصوص الحوالة، جزء.
زيارة النساء للقبور، جزء.
مسح الوجه باليدين بعد رفعهما الدعاء، جزء.
ضعف حديث العجن، جزء.
ثالثا.. في المعارف العامة

النظائر (مجلد) ويحتوى على أربع رسائل:
العزاب من العلماء وغيرهم.
التحول المذهبي.
التراجم الذاتية.
لطائف الكلم في العلم.
طبقات النسابين (مجلد)
ابن القيم.. حياته، آثاره، موارده (مجلد).
الردود (مجلد)، ويحتوي على خمس رسائل:
الرد على المخالف.
تحريف النصوص.
براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة.
عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني وعبث بعض المعاصرين بها.
التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير.
بدع القراء (رسالة).
خصائص جزيرة العرب.
السحب الوابلة  على ضرائح الحنابلة (3مجلدات)، للشيخ محمد بن عبد  الله بن حميد مفتي  الحنابلة بمكة ت سنة 1296هـ - رحمه الله تعالى – تحقيق  بالاشتراك.
تسهيل السابلة إلى معرفة علماء الحنابلة للشيخ/ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن عثيمين البردي – رحمه الله تعالى-.
علماء الحنابلة من الإمامة أحمد إلى وفيات القرن الخامس عشر الهجري.
دعاء القنوت.
فتح الله الحميد المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ حامد بن محمد الشارقي – رحمه الله تعالى – (مجلد، تحقيق).
نظرية الخلط بين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان.
تقريب آداب البحث والمناظرة.
جبل إلال بمعرفات، تحقيقات تاريخية وشرعية.
مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأي العين.
قبة الصخرة، تحقيقات في تاريخ عمارتها وترميمها.
 وفاته


توفي رحمه الله  في يوم الثلاثاء 28 من محرم 1429هـ الموافق  5/2/2008م إثر مرض عانى منه  ما يقرب من خمس سنوات وأوصى أن يصلى عليه في  المسجد الذي بجوار بيته  لوصيته بذلك كما سمعت وأوصى بتعجيله وعدم تأخيره  كعادته وحرصه على السنة  حيا وميتا – رحمه الله – وصلى عليه خلق كثير.
منقول

*

----------


## السليماني

_جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------

